# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Παραγγελία προιόντων

## dimitrioy

ρε παιδια, εχω κανει μια παραγγελια σε pet shop ,on line , την πληρωσα
τους ειπα να με ειδοποιησουν ποτε και ποιος θα μου φερει τα προιοντα, αλλα
τιποτα δυο μερες τωρα, περνω τηλεφωνο αλλα κανεις δεν το σηκωνει...
τι γινεται? μουφα ηταν η παραγγελια και τα λεφτα πανε.... η κατι αλλο τρεχει?

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Μήπως είναι κλειστά λόγο διακοπών; Είναι η πιο δύσκολη εποχή τώρα. Μην απογοητεύεσαι.

----------


## lagreco69

Και εγω εκανα μια παραγγελια on line προχτες αλλα σημερα ηταν στο σπιτι μου. εψαξες το ιστορικο του site πριν παραγγελεις? μπορεις να κανεις μια καταγγελια εδω, εαν πιστευεις οτι προκειται για απατη. Υπηρεσία Οικονομικής Αστυνομίας και _Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού_ *...*

----------


## skrekas

Αυτο που λες κανεις δεν μπορει να το γνωριζει. Μπορει να ετυχε και αργησαν. Μπορει παλι να ειναι απατη, αν και λιγο σπανιο απο οργανωμενα ονλινε καταστηματα. Παντως επρεπε να παραγγειλεις με αντικαταβολη αν γινοτανε. Πρωτα ερχονται μετα πληρωνεις. Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα με την παραγγελια σου.

----------


## dimitrioy

παντως το καταστημα ειναι πολυ γνωστο....δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω..

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ το διαστημα 2 ημερων που λες για τετοια μαγαζια μαλλον μικρο ειναι ,ειδικα αν δεν ειχαν ετοιμοπαραδοτα τα προιοντα τους ... ειναι και παραμονες 15αυγουστου .... αν οπως λες ειναι γνωστο λιγο δυσκολο να διακινδυνευει τη φημη του .τα νεα μαθαινονται ευκολα ακομα και αν σε φορουμ οπως το δικο μας απαγορευται η δημοσια αναφορα εμπορικων επιχειρησεων .σε αλλα επιτρεπεται και εδω επισης σε προσωπικες επικοινωνιες για τις οποιες δεν μπορει να εχουμε ευθυνη .θεωρω οτι πραγματι μπορει να σε καθυστερησουν αρκετα και να σε ταλαιπωρησουν αλλα οχι να σε κοροιδεψουν και να σου φανε λεφτα αν το καταστημα ειναι γνωστο αρκετο διαστημα .Αν παρολα αυτα η ελλειψη επικοινωνιας συνεχιστει για αρκετο διαστημα ,ο συνονοματος στο ποστ 3 σου ανεφερε την καταλληλη κινηση .αλλα πιστευω θα ειναι αχρειαστη .αν βεβαια αναφεροσουν σε οχι επισημο καταστημα αλλα σε κανεναν εισαγωγεα ιθαγενων εκτροφης ή παπαγαλων ανεπισημο ... εκει δεν θα ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα την εβγαζες καθαρη ... πολλα εχουν ηδη ακουστει εδω μεσα ,αλλα γνωριζω προσωπικα και ατομο που περυσι ειχε χασει αρκετα λεφτα ....

----------


## dimitrioy

και εγω πιστευω οτι επεσα στην συγκυρια του 15αυγουστου,δεν μπορω να διανοηθω μια σοβαρη
εταιρεια να μην ειναι φερεγγυα,ομως μου κανει εντυπωση και συναμα με προβληματιζει, γιατι ουτε 
 στο τηλεφωνο απαντουν ουτε σε email επισης!?

----------


## dimitrioy

και αυτα τα μεταφορικα ειναι....ΦΩΤΙΑ.
  απο αθηνα για ηρακλειο τα μοσχοπληρωνουμε τα διαφορα προιοντα που περνουμε, σχεδον διπλασια τιμη...!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη τι παρήγγειλες που δεν υπάρχει στην Κρήτη?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ρε παιδια, εχω κανει μια παραγγελια σε pet shop ,on line , την πληρωσα
> τους ειπα να με ειδοποιησουν ποτε και ποιος θα μου φερει τα προιοντα, αλλα
> τιποτα δυο μερες τωρα, περνω τηλεφωνο αλλα κανεις δεν το σηκωνει...
> τι γινεται? μουφα ηταν η παραγγελια και τα λεφτα πανε.... η κατι αλλο τρεχει?


το ποιο πιθανο ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης (jk) . η τελευταια παραγγελεια που ειχα κανει ηρθε μετα απο ενα μηνα...

με τι τροπο πληρωσες? μετρητα η σε λογαριασμο τραπεζας?

ο χειροτερος τροπος να αγορασεις κατι ειναι τα e-shop, αφου την πατησα 3 φορες (οχι μονο για τα πουλια)
δεν ξανα αγοραζω τιποτα με αυτον τον τροπο.

----------


## mai_tai

και τις μερες διακοπων οι ηλεκτρονικες παραγγελιες εκτελουνται στο συστημα κανονικα αλλα ο ιδιοκτητης τις βλεπει μολις γυρισει-λογικα ειναι σε διακοπες ο petshopας..!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Προσωπικά έχω την "μανία" (καλώς-κακός) να αγοράζω από το ίντερνετ !! Οποτε μα όποτε αγόρασα....διάλεξα τον τρόπο της Αντικαταβολής και μάλιστα στην πόρτα του σπιτιού μου. Ανοίγω την συσκευασία...ελέγχω το προϊών και μετά πληρώνω τον coyrier !!!  Οπου δεν μου δινόταν αυτή η επιλογή της αντικαταβολής...πολύ απλά έψαχνα γι'αλλού !!! 

Και εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα έχεις το προϊόν στο σπίτι σου Δημήτρη !! Κάνε λίγο υπομονή μέχρι και την Παρασκευή. Κάπου στης 13¨00 πριν κλείσουν.. βομβάρδισε τους στα τηλέφωνα !!! *

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Συνήθως αναφέρουν στα προϊόντα τους σε πόσες μέρες τα παραλαμβάνεις !!! Σε περίπτωση μούφας απλός προβαίνεις σε καταγγελία στην Υπηρεσία οικονομικής αστυνομίας...

----------


## dimitrioy

> το ποιο πιθανο ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης (jk) . η τελευταια παραγγελεια που ειχα κανει ηρθε μετα απο ενα μηνα...
> 
> με τι τροπο πληρωσες? μετρητα η σε λογαριασμο τραπεζας?
> 
> ο χειροτερος τροπος να αγορασεις κατι ειναι τα e-shop, αφου την πατησα 3 φορες (οχι μονο για τα πουλια)
> δεν ξανα αγοραζω τιποτα με αυτον τον τροπο.


παντα κανω καταθεση σε τραπεζα, ποτε αντικαταβολη

----------


## dimitrioy

> Δημητρη τι παρήγγειλες που δεν υπάρχει στην Κρήτη?


αυγοτροφες για καρδερινες, και κατι προβιοτικα.
  εδω τα βρηκα αλλα εληγαν τον αλλο μηνα!

----------


## jk21

παιδια μην ξεχνατε οτι ευρυτερα στην αγορα υπαρχει προβλημα ρευστοτητας ...  παιζει και το ενδεχομενο να πρεπει πρωτα να παρει (αν εχει τετοιο προβλημα ) τα χρηματα ο τυπος και μετα να παραγγειλει απο τον χονδρεμπορα (ή να εισαγει ) τα προιοντα που ειναι να σου δωσει ... ολα παιζουν .

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη(dimitrioy) ηρθαν τελικα τα πραγματα?

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ μια που εισαι on line μηπως εχεις νεα με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα; τι εγινε; ειχες τελικα προβλημα;

----------


## οδυσσέας

σιγα μην απαντησει, μαλλον πηρε και αυτος το δωρακι του για να μην μιλησει.

----------


## jk21

Oδυσσεα σε παρακαλω να μην εισαι απολυτος σε  καποια θεματα ! ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που ακομα και να ειχε τη χειροτερη αντιμετωπιση ,εδω ονοματα δεν θα ανεφερε γιατι οι κανονισμοι δεν το επιτρεπουν ,δεν βλεπω γιατι να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο που λες .Κρινω ομως και γω ,προς ενημερωση των μελων ,και ειδικα απο την στιγμη που ειχε επιλεξει να ανοιξει αυτο το θεμα ,ισως και σαν μεσο πιεσης του εμπορου αν πιστευε οτι ισως μας διαβαζει ,οτι πρεπει να μαθουμε την εξελιξη ,ωστε τα μελη να γνωριζουν αν υπαρχει εστω πιθανοτητα σε καποιο απο τα μαγαζια εμποριας ειδων για πτηνα ,να εχουν παρομοια αντιμετωπιση .η αληθεια ειναι οτι και γω  βλεποντας την συμμετοχη του Δημητρη σε αλλο thread που εχει ανοιξει και την μη απαντηση του εδω ,απορησα ...

----------


## billakos

Παιδιά καμμιά φορά (μου έτυχε και σε μενα πολλές φορές) στα "νεα μηνύματα" δεν βγάζει το θέμα που έχεις ανοίξει, οτι έχει νεο μήνυμα
ώστε να το διαβάσεις. Πρέπει να το θυμηθείς και να πας μόνος σου στην κατηγορία που το έχεις ανοίξει και να δεις για νέες απαντήσεις.
Μπορεί ο φίλος να μην το εχει δει ακόμα...

----------


## jk21

αν συμβαινει αυτο ,συμβαινει μονο στα ιθαγενη αλλα και τοτε οχι ακριβως .αν πχ ειναι ενα μηνυμα που εγκριθει μετα απο 10 ωρες και υπαρχουν αρκετα νεα μηνυματα σε καποιον που μπαινει ,τοτε δεν το βλεπει στην πρωτη σελιδα των αδιαβαστων αλλα στην προηγουμενη αφου ειναι παλιοτερο χρονικα .οποτεδηποτε αλλοτε συμβει (που δεν νομιζω ) μας ειδοποιειται

----------


## billakos

> αν συμβαινει αυτο ,συμβαινει μονο στα ιθαγενη αλλα και τοτε οχι ακριβως .αν πχ ειναι ενα μηνυμα που εγκριθει μετα απο 10 ωρες και υπαρχουν αρκετα νεα μηνυματα σε καποιον που μπαινει ,τοτε δεν το βλεπει στην πρωτη σελιδα των αδιαβαστων αλλα στην προηγουμενη αφου ειναι παλιοτερο χρονικα .οποτεδηποτε αλλοτε συμβει (που δεν νομιζω ) μας ειδοποιειται


Δημήτρη νομίζω πως μου έχει συμβεί στην κατηγορία "καναρίνια" (στα ιθαγενή συνήθως δεν γράφω).
Όμως θα το παρατηρήσω ποιό προσεκτικά και θα το αναφέρω αν ξανασυμβεί.

----------


## dimitrioy

παιδια μολις σημερα ειδα τα νεα μυνηματα, τα πραγματα τα πηρα με καθυστερηση 15 ημερων λογω διακοπων
 και μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνα,  ειχα παραγγειλει και δυο αυγοτροφες διαφορετικες για καρδερινες, λοιπον η μια ηταν
 στο κουτι της η αλλη ομως χωρις κουτι αλλο σκετο το σακουλακι απο αλουμινιο στο οποιο ηταν κολλημενο
 ενα μικρουλι αυτοκολλητο το οποιο δια χειρος εγγραφε την μαρκα και την ημ . ληξ!!
 ανοιξα το πρωτο το κουτι το καταναλωσα, και τωρα ανοιξα και το σακουλακι και ειδα οτι ειναι η ιδια αυγοτροφη!!
  αρα προφανως δεν ειχε την αλλη μαρκα η εταιρεια,αφαιρεσε το χαρτινο κουτι,κολλησε το χαρτακι με τα δηθεν στοιχεια
  και μου το εστειλε.   ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ! σοβαρη εταιρεια! αλλα δεν βαριεσε....μολις εχασαν ενα πελατη!

----------


## οδυσσέας

βαλε μια φωτογραφία με το αυτοκόλλητο να το δούμε και εμείς. τετοια γεγονοτα δεν πρεπει να τα χανουμε και μην πεταξεις το σακουλακι γιατι κανω τετοια συλλογη αν θες το αγοραζω τα υπολοιπα με π.μ.

----------


## adreas

Ακούστε  αν  είναι  μέρος μεγάλης  συσκευασίας   ας   πούμε  orlux    που  είναι  4  κιλά  κάθε σακούλα  σε  σακούλα όπως  λες  αλουμινίου αυτή  νομίζω  αναγράφει πάνω  την  ημερομηνία λήξης  δεν  πειράζει…….  Πιθανώς  να  είχε  τελειώσει η  μικρή  και σου  έβαλε  ένα  μέρος  από την  μεγάλη!!!!!

----------


## adreas

Άκουσε Κώστα  αν  αναγράφει την  ημερομηνία  η  σακούλα  προσωπικά  εμένα δεν  με  πειράζει αν  όχι  υπάρχει πρόβλημα  ξαναβαπτισμένα  προϊόντα δεν  δίνω.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

μπήκαν όλες οι "επι προσωπικού" αναφορές προς συντονισμό. Εαν θέλετε συνεχίστε σε pm Οδυσσέα και Νίκο. Πάντως σίγουρα δεν αφορά τον συγγραφέα του θέματος, ούτε και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, οι προσωπικές ενασχολήσεις του καθενός που δεν έχουν σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν υπάρχουν προσωπικές ''ενασχολήσεις'' Στέλιο ..Όταν κατηγορούνται συλλήβδην όλοι η κάποιο μέλος προσωπικά ,θα πρέπει να του δίνεται το δικαίωμα να απαντήσει .
Συμφωνώ ότι οι προσωπικές αναφορές θα πρέπει να αποφεύγονται ,αλλά όταν αυτές γίνονται ,μην επεμβαίνετε σβήνοντας μηνύματα τα οποία αναπάντητα πιθανώς να δώσουν σε όσους διαβάζουν λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις .Τα μηνύματα θα πρέπει να σβήνονται όταν παρεκπρέπεται η κουβέντα και εδώ θεωρώ ότι κάτι τέτοιο δε συνέβη από κανέναν .
*Η κουβέντα αναφέρεται σε νοοτροπία και συμπεριφορές εμπόρων του χώρου και εκεί βρίσκεται ..

----------


## ninos

Νικόλα,

Όλες οι αναφορές μπήκαν υπό έγκριση. Δηλαδή και οι αρχικές  που στοχοποιούσαν προσωπικά κάποιον. Άρα δεν έχει νόημα όποια απάντηση, εάν δεν υπάρχει η αρχική αναφορά στο πρόσωπο αυτού. Τα μηνύματα πρέπει να σβήνονται όταν παρεκτρέπεται μια κουβέντα, είτε όταν οδηγείτε προς τα εκεί..  Όμως πρέπει κανονικά να σβήνονται και όταν είναι off-topic και σίγουρα ο διάλογος που σβήστηκε ήταν επιπροσθέτως και off-topic.

Με τον όρο «προσωπικές ενασχολήσεις», εννοούμε οποιεσδήποτε ασχολίες - συμμετοχές που δεν έχει σχέση με την κουβέντα. Εαν για παράδειγμα, εγώ συμμετείχα σε ένα φόρουμ με ψάρια, τι νόημα θα είχε εάν ο Οδυσσέας ανέφερε κάποιο γεγονός από εκείνο το φόρουμ που τυγχάνει να είμαστε και οι δύο μέλη ; Αφορά κάποιο μέλος αυτό ή τον συγγραφέα ; Νομίζω όχι.

Επίσης Οδυσσέα,
Στο φόρουμ εδώ, δεν καταδικάζουμε pet-shop ούτε εκδίδουμε μαύρες λίστες. Για όλα αυτά, υπάρχει η υπηρεσία προστασίας του καταναλωτή, την οποία φυσικά και δεν θέλουμε να αντικαταστήσουμε. Ο καθένας έχει τον μυαλό και την κρίση να σκεφθεί πριν αγοράσει. Απο εκεί και πέρα τα άλλα περισσεύουν.

----------


## οδυσσέας

που λες Δημητρη...
αυγοτροφες υπαρχουν (δοξα το Θεο και να ειναι καλα ο jk) πολλες. τα προβιοτικα οπως σου ειπα και εγω και ο jk δεν χρειαζονται στις καρδερινες, αν θες να δωσεις για να μην εχεις τυψεις υπαρχουν στα φαρμακια τα ultra levure. 
αν παλι θες να αγοραζεις ετοιμες παντα απο μαγαζι που θα βλεπεις τον ιδιοκτητη στα ματια...

----------


## jk21

_ Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από jk21 
τα προβιοτικα στα ψιττακοειδη ειναι απαραιτητα .στα στρουθιομορφα λογω πιο υψηλης θερμοκρασιας των πουλιων πιθανοτατα δεν μπορουν να υπαρχουν σαν μονιμη πανιδα του οργανισμου γιατι συνηθως αντεχουν μεχρι τους 40 πανω κατω .αλλα σε περιπτωση καταπονησης των πουλιων απο αντιβιωσεις και απο στρες που αλλαζει το εσωτερικο ph τους ,και δημιουργουνται συνθηκες αναπτυξης μυκητων ή και βακτηριων και μονο το περιστασιακο περασμα τους δημιουργει εχθρικο περιβαλλον για τους μυκητες ή βακτηρια ,ειτε δρωντας επιθετικα εναντιον παθογονων μικροοργανισμων πχ καποια ειδη γαλακτοβακιλλων εναντιον καποιων βακτηριων , ειτε κυριως ανταγωνιστικα ,τρεφομενα με ουσιες που θα αποτελουσαν τροφη αναπτυξης για κεινους .ομως για να εχουν ουσια πρεπει τα σκευασματα να ειναι διατηρημενα σε θερμοκρασιας που τα κρατανε ζωντανα ... χλωμο αν δεν υπαρχουν (που συνηθως δεν υπαρχουν ειτε στα μαγαζια ειτε στη μεταφορα ) .το κεφιρ ειδικα αν το καλλιεργουμε μονοι μας αλλα και αυτο στα μαρκετ (ειναι χαρακτηριστικη η οξινη γευση των καλων βακκιλων που περιεχει )ειναι μια σιγουρη και φθηνη λυση

_

αυτο που ειπα ,ειναι συνολικα αυτο !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ακούστε αν είναι μέρος μεγάλης συσκευασίας ας πούμε orlux που είναι 4 κιλά κάθε σακούλα σε σακούλα όπως λες αλουμινίου αυτή νομίζω αναγράφει πάνω την ημερομηνία λήξης δεν πειράζει……. Πιθανώς να είχε τελειώσει η μικρή και σου έβαλε ένα μέρος από την μεγάλη!!!!!


αυτο θα ηθελα και εγω να εχει γινει,
ελα ομως που ενω εχει παραγγηλει ας πουμε ορλουξ και σεντε του στειλανε 2 ορλουξ με χειρογραφη ''ετικετα''...
και αν ειχε συμβει μονο στον Δημητρη να πω ενταξει αλλα εχει συμβει και σε εμενα. λες να εγινε κατα λαθος και στις δυο 
περιπτωσεις?
σε εσενα η παραγγελιες ερχονται σωστα? ποσες μερες κανουν να ερθουν τα πραγματα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

αφού πρώτα ευχαριστήσω και δώσω συγχαρητήρια στον Δημήτρη (dimitrioy) για το θέμα που άνοιξε να πω ότι αυτή την ‘’εμπορική αντίληψη’’ δεν την έχουν όλα τα e-shop αλλά τουλάχιστον δυο. 
Εύχομαι να βρουν και άλλα παιδιά το θάρρος του Δημήτρη και να μας πουν και αυτοί της εμπειρίες τους γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά τέτοια και χειρότερα περιστατικά.

----------


## adreas

Παίρνω  ορλουξ  4  χρόνια  τώρα και  πάντα  μεγάλη συσκευασία  να  πούμε  ότι  η  μικρή  συσκευασία είναι   800  γραμμάρια και η  μεγάλη  1000 οπότε συμφέρει  σαφώς  καλύτερα!!!!!  Και  κάτι  ακόμα την  κούτα  που έχει μέσα  4  τεμάχια την  ανοίγω  εγώ  παίρνεις το ένα  κομμάτι  από τα  4  το  ανοίγεις  και παραμένουν  τα  άλλα κλειστά  ερμητικά   και το  κάθε  τεμάχιο αναγράφει  απάνω  και στη  μέση  με  μαύρο  χρώμα την  ημερομηνία  λήξεως όπως  είναι  κάποια τιμολόγια  με   τρύπες  αλλά αυτό  δεν  έχει απλώς είναι  χαραγμένο  και βαμμένο  πάνω  στη σακούλα.

----------


## PAIANAS

> Παίρνω ορλουξ 4 χρόνια τώρα και πάντα μεγάλη συσκευασία να πούμε ότι η μικρή συσκευασία είναι 800 γραμμάρια και η μεγάλη 1000 οπότε συμφέρει σαφώς καλύτερα!!!!! Και κάτι ακόμα την κούτα που έχει μέσα 4 τεμάχια την ανοίγω εγώ παίρνεις το ένα κομμάτι από τα 4 το ανοίγεις και παραμένουν τα άλλα κλειστά ερμητικά και το κάθε τεμάχιο αναγράφει απάνω και στη μέση με μαύρο χρώμα την ημερομηνία λήξεως όπως είναι κάποια τιμολόγια με τρύπες αλλά αυτό δεν έχει απλώς είναι χαραγμένο και βαμμένο πάνω στη σακούλα.


Παίρνεις έτοιμη ? ..Ποιός τον ακούει πάλι ...
*Άλλαξε τη σε raggio di sole ..

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειναι νεο αυτο Νικολα .το ξερω απο καιρο .ειναι δικαιωμα του καθενος να δινει οτι θελει αν δεν εχω αποδειξεις δημοσιες και εγκυρες για οτι πιστευω για την ποιοτητα των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων .ετσι τον βολευει ,ετσι κανει .αν μου ελεγε οτι ταιζει τροφη με πανω απο 5% ρουπσεν ,οχι γιατι εχω κωλλημα εγω αλλα γιατι τις επισημες αναλυσεις των ουσιων που περιεχουν οι μη μεταλλαγμενοι σποροι δεν μπορει κανεις να τις αμφισβητησει και την περιεκτικοτητα τους σε επικινδυνες ουσιες ,τοτε ναι και κεινος και οποισδηποτε που εχει πρωτα ενημερωθει ,θα ειχε ηθικες ευθυνες για την οποια επιλογη του να παρεχει αυτον τον σπορο στα πουλια .εγω δινω αυγοψωμο στα πουλια μου ,ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και ο Ανδρεας ετοιμη στα δικα του και ειναι επισης ευχαριστημενος .

----------


## PAIANAS

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά ?  :Confused0006: ..έγινε κι αυτός soft  :Icon Question:

----------


## jk21

ημουνα σαφης .εγω ειμαι σταθερος σε αυτο που πιστευω .δεν εχει νοημα να προσπαθω να το πιστεψουν και οι αλλοι αν δεν τους εχω επισημες αποδειξεις για την λαθος επιλογη τους ...ειδικα για τον ΑΝΔΡΕΑ οταν ο συγκεκριμενος δεν τους στερει τιποτα απο οτι θα εβρισκαν σε τροφη εκει εξω .... ε ας του δωσει και λιγα μπικοτακια λαδωμενα  .εχουν και μελι (ολλανδικο ,βουλγαρικο ,βρασμενο αβραστο δεν ξερω ,νοθευμενο με ζαχαρη ή οχι τι σημασια εχει ... )   και ειναι νοστιμα .να νοστιμισει και λιγο το στοματακι τους ..... ταραξακο ταραξακο ταραξακο σκετη πικρα

----------


## adreas

Ε………….. βρε  Νικόλα  πικροράδικο που  μου  έριξε θα  πάθω   τίποτα!!!
Αφού ν ξέρεις  ότι  τα  έχω  δοκιμάσει όλα  μα  όλα.  Περίπου  ένα  χρόνοκαι  παραπάνω  έδινα τη  δικιά  σου αλλά  με  τη  κρίση  το  άγχος  της  δουλειάς το  καθημερινό  φτιάξιμο, αυτό  με  έκανε  και  πήραξανά  την έτοιμη.  Πάντα  είμαι υπέρ  σε  ένα σπιτικό  κέικ!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Παίρνω ορλουξ 4 χρόνια τώρα και πάντα μεγάλη συσκευασία να πούμε ότι η μικρή συσκευασία είναι 800 γραμμάρια και η μεγάλη 1000 οπότε συμφέρει σαφώς καλύτερα!!!!! Και κάτι ακόμα την κούτα που έχει μέσα 4 τεμάχια την ανοίγω εγώ παίρνεις το ένα κομμάτι από τα 4 το ανοίγεις και παραμένουν τα άλλα κλειστά ερμητικά και το κάθε τεμάχιο αναγράφει απάνω και στη μέση με μαύρο χρώμα την ημερομηνία λήξεως όπως είναι κάποια τιμολόγια με τρύπες αλλά αυτό δεν έχει απλώς είναι χαραγμένο και βαμμένο πάνω στη σακούλα.


σε εσενα η παραγγελιες ερχονται σωστα? ποσες μερες κανουν να ερθουν τα πραγματα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ε………….. βρε Νικόλα πικροράδικο που μου έριξε θα πάθω τίποτα!!!
> Αφού ν ξέρεις ότι τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα μα όλα. Περίπου ένα χρόνοκαι παραπάνω έδινα τη δικιά σου αλλά με τη κρίση το άγχος της δουλειάς το καθημερινό φτιάξιμο, αυτό με έκανε και πήραξανά την έτοιμη. Πάντα είμαι υπέρ σε ένα σπιτικό κέικ!!!!!!


αυτα ειναι δικαιολογιες. σε εχει κανει ο μεντορα σου να νιωθεις ανασφαλεια, για να αγοραζεις απο το μαγαζακι του.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα σε παρακαλω σταματα να ριχνεις καρφια επι προσωπικου .. δεν ταιριαζουν στο υφος που θελουμε να υπαρχει σε αυτο το φορουμ !

----------


## ninos

> αυτα ειναι δικαιολογιες. σε εχει κανει ο μεντορα σου να νιωθεις ανασφαλεια, για να αγοραζεις απο το μαγαζακι του.


Καλημέρα !!

Κώστα για να τελειώνουμε μια καλή, επειδή παράγινε το κακό ρε παιδί μου με τους μέντορες - μαγαζάκια και όλα τα συναφή που μας γράφεις.  Όπως έχεις καταλάβει, στο φόρουμ εδω, ουδέποτε έχει γράψει κάποιος όποιο αρνητικό ή θετικό σχόλιο περί pet-shop. Μάλιστα επειδή με το "εμπόριο" πτηνών και όχι μόνο, έχουμε κάποιο κόλλημα - κόμπλεξ, όπως θέλει ο καθένας ας το μεταφράσει, ίσως μας οδηγεί μερικές φορές στην υπερβολή και αυτό έχει προκαλέσει κατά καιρούς διάφορες αντιδράσεις. 

Όμως, εδώ πέρα δεν επιζητούμε ντετέκτιβ να ερευνούν ποιο από τα γραφόμενα μέλη, είναι κάτοχος pet-shop, είτε πουλάει  πουλάκια. Εμάς αυτός που μας ενδιαφέρει, είναι η απαγόρευση όποιας διαφήμισης - δυσφήμησης, καθώς και αποτροπή όποιας προώθησης αντικειμένων και ζωντανών οργανισμών  και νομίζω ότι το έχουμε καταφέρει πάρα πολύ καλά. Το τι κάνει όμως ο καθένας, έξω από εδώ, μας αφήνει παντελώς αδιάφορους, τουλάχιστον εμένα προσωπικά εαν θέλεις. 

Εαν τώρα, εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει τι κάνεις ο καθένας, με γειά σου με χαρά σου, μπορείς να πας να τους παρακολουθήσεις κιόλας εάν αυτό σε ικανοποιεί, αλλά όλα αυτά, έξω απο εδώ. ΕΔΩ είμαστε για να συζητούμε για την καλύτερη ζωή των πτηνών και ΟΧΙ να ερευνούμε ποίος έχει pet-shop, ποιος πουλά πουλάκια κτλ κτλ. Δεν είμαστε γραφείο ντετέκτιβ,  ούτε εκδίδουμε μαύρες λίστες μαγαζιών και εμπόρων. Επομένως, εαν έχεις να γράψεις κάτι περί πτηνών, με χαρά θα σε ακούσουμε (διαβάσουμε)

----------


## PAIANAS

Άστονε μωρέ Δημήτρη ...ο Κώστας πρέπει να έχει μαντικές ικανότητες και να ξέρει από που ψωνίζω ..πέρα από ''φιλίες'' όμως ,είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι πια να ψωνίζουμε απ'όπου θεωρούμε ότι μας συμφέρει .Η ''στήριξη'' μπορεί να γίνει μέχρι κάποιου σημείου, μετά -δυστυχώς- πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε και την τσέπη μας ... 
Εγώ όμως τον προκάλεσα να του πω -δώσω μείγμα για καρδερίνες στην τιμή που ήθελε ,αλλά ποίησε τη νήσσα..

----------


## PAIANAS

Στέλιο ..τα λες όλα σε λίγες γραμμές !!...πολλά like !!

Κώστα ...οι ''μέντορες'' όπως τους εννοείς μας τελείωσαν ...μέντορας μπορεί να γίνει ο καθένας αν ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με αυτό που κάνει .

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Άστονε μωρέ Δημήτρη ...ο Κώστας πρέπει να έχει μαντικές ικανότητες και να ξέρει από που ψωνίζω ..πέρα από ''φιλίες'' όμως ,είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι πια να ψωνίζουμε απ'όπου θεωρούμε ότι μας συμφέρει .Η ''στήριξη'' μπορεί να γίνει μέχρι κάποιου σημείου, μετά -δυστυχώς- πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε και την τσέπη μας ... 
> Εγώ όμως τον προκάλεσα να του πω -δώσω μείγμα για καρδερίνες στην τιμή που ήθελε ,αλλά ποίησε τη νήσσα..


ρε Νικο θα μας τρελανεις ρωταω των Αντρεα και απαντας εσυ?
να το κανω τι το μειγμα να το βρασω να το φαω? στο αλλο θεμα δεν μιλουσα για εμενα προσωπικα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Σε όποιον κι αν αναφέρεσαι φίλε ,οι χαρακτηρισμοί ''σε έχει κάνει ο μέντορας σου (??) να αγοράζεις απ'αυτόν'' είναι προσωπική αν όχι αντιπαράθεση ,τουλάχιστον ειρωνεία και δεν θα'πρεπε να την κάνεις .

----------


## οδυσσέας

ο Αντρεας εχει πει οτι ο ''ταδε'' με εχει βοηθησει οσες φορες του το ζητησα...

----------


## ninos

προς το παρών το θέμα κλειδώνει, αφού οδηγείτε και πάλι προς θέμα προσωπικών αντιπαραθέσεων.  Εαν ο dimitrioy επιθυμεί να ανοιχθεί πάλι, μπορεί να μας στείλει pm και θα προβούμε στο ξεκλείδωμα του. Εαν και πιστεύω οτι βαρέθηκε τελικά και ο ίδιος όλα αυτά τα  off-topic.

----------

